# Cannot find any drivers for my Video Controller device.



## Leiki (Jul 15, 2005)

I have looked everywhere and I cannot find a driver for a device called "Video Controller" on my Toshiba Satellite A55-S106. If anyone can help, that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Any history to this? Reformat? Problem?

Drivers for your laptop are here: http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...BV_EngineID=ccchaddgeejmmhmcgfkceghdgngdgnn.0


----------

